# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Mobiililiput

## zige94

> Viimeaikaisin muoti, kun älypuhelinta roplataan ja kuljettaja katsoo näytelmää vieresta ja auto seisoo 50 matkustajan kera Meilahden ruuhkassa.


Tässä pitäisi kuljettajan vaan pistää asiakas pihalle, ohjeistaa tulemaan seuraavalla autolla kun lippu on tilattu. Näin itse olen toiminut linjoilla ja alueilla, jossa lyhyt vuoroväli. Jotkut mutisee, mutta tottelee nätisti. Jos ehtivät saada sen lipun ennen kuin vika asiakas on noussut sisään niin tervetuloa. Ohjeistus on joka tapauksessa selvä: mobiililippu pitäisi olla tilattu ennen kulkuneuvoon nousua.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Tässä pitäisi kuljettajan vaan pistää asiakas pihalle, ohjeistaa tulemaan seuraavalla autolla kun lippu on tilattu. Näin itse olen toiminut linjoilla ja alueilla, jossa lyhyt vuoroväli. Jotkut mutisee, mutta tottelee nätisti. Jos ehtivät saada sen lipun ennen kuin vika asiakas on noussut sisään niin tervetuloa. Ohjeistus on joka tapauksessa selvä: mobiililippu pitäisi olla tilattu ennen kulkuneuvoon nousua.


Oikein olet tehnyt. Tätä mobiililipun käyttötapaa pitäisi HSL:n ehdottomasti painottaa  enemmän.

----------


## Melamies

> Oikein olet tehnyt. Tätä mobiililipun käyttötapaa pitäisi HSL:n ehdottomasti painottaa  enemmän.


Pysäkkiaikojen lyhentäminen säästäisi valtavan ihmisjoukon aikaa ja vähentäisi päästöjä. Minun reseptini on HSL-alueelle seuraava: Avorahastus kaikille linjoille ja niin paljon tarkastajia, että lippupummeilla on korkea kiinnijäämisriski. Lisäksi lakia pitäisi muuttaa niin, että liputta matkustamisesta seuraisi sakko, jonka maksamisen laiminlyönti johtaisi yhdyskuntapalveluun tai putkareissuun.

----------


## irritus

Vai että putkareissu? No se nyt vasta sitten kalliiksi tuleekin, mahtaisikohan maksuttoman joukkoliikenteen kuitenkin saada pienemmällä hintalapulla?

Kun mobiililippu on hidas lippulaji, niin miksi niiden hintaa ei nosteta? Jonot pysäkillä lähtevät liikkeelle, kun nostetaan mobiilippujen hinnat matkakortteja ja kuljettajan myymiä kertalippuja kalliimmiksi.

----------


## Melamies

> Vai että putkareissu? No se nyt vasta sitten kalliiksi tuleekin, mahtaisikohan maksuttoman joukkoliikenteen kuitenkin saada pienemmällä hintalapulla?
> 
> Kun mobiililippu on hidas lippulaji, niin miksi niiden hintaa ei nosteta? Jonot pysäkillä lähtevät liikkeelle, kun nostetaan mobiilippujen hinnat matkakortteja ja kuljettajan myymiä kertalippuja kalliimmiksi.


En ole vielä toistaiseksi joutunut putkaan, joten en tiedä seuraako siitä myös aina jokin sakko vai onko se ilmainen yhden tähden hotelli. Avorahastuksen yleistyminen ei kuitenkaan saa johtaa siihen, että 10% ei-kuukausilippulaisista maksaisi matkansa. Ilmainen joukkoliikenne olisi hsl-alueella tietysti kallis ratkaisu yhteiskunnalle, jos se ei lisäisi joukkoliikenteen käyttäjäosuutta. Asiaa pitäisi kuitenkin vähintään harkita vakavasti.

----------


## zige94

> Kun mobiililippu on hidas lippulaji, niin miksi niiden hintaa ei nosteta? Jonot pysäkillä lähtevät liikkeelle, kun nostetaan mobiilippujen hinnat matkakortteja ja kuljettajan myymiä kertalippuja kalliimmiksi.


Jos kaikista lipuista mietitään niin hitain on arvolippu. Mutta ei se mobiililippu hidas ole, jos sitä käytettäisiin oikein. Mutta kun osa tilaa sen vasta kyytiin noustessa, eli vastoin ohjeita. Osa kuljettajista pitää kyseistä toimintaa hyväksyttävänä ja parhaimmillaan sanoo et "Mene istumaan ja tule näyttämään kun oot lipun ostannut". Tämä vain ruokkii tätä väärää tapaa.

----------


## Jufo

> Tässä pitäisi kuljettajan vaan pistää asiakas pihalle, ohjeistaa tulemaan seuraavalla autolla kun lippu on tilattu. Näin itse olen toiminut linjoilla ja alueilla, jossa lyhyt vuoroväli. Jotkut mutisee, mutta tottelee nätisti. Jos ehtivät saada sen lipun ennen kuin vika asiakas on noussut sisään niin tervetuloa. Ohjeistus on joka tapauksessa selvä: mobiililippu pitäisi olla tilattu ennen kulkuneuvoon nousua.


Entä tapauksessa, jossa leimaan ensin matkakorttini mutta siitä on päässyt arvo loppumaan? Eikö minulla ole tässä kohtaa oikeutta ostaa mobiililippua?

----------


## zige94

> Entä tapauksessa, jossa leimaan ensin matkakorttini mutta siitä on päässyt arvo loppumaan? Eikö minulla ole tässä kohtaa oikeutta ostaa mobiililippua?


Ohjeistuksena on että matkakorttia tai kuljettajalta ostoa lukuunottamatta lippu pitäisi olla ostettuna ennen ajoneuvoon nousua. Käytännössä hidastat muiden matkaa tällä tavalla. Toki tietyissä tapauksissa itsellänikin joustoa löytyy etenkin täällä Sipoon päässä, jossa busseja menee harvakseltaan ja asiakkaatkin paljon mukavempia. Mutta esimerkiksi Hämeentietä/Kustaa vaasantietä Rautatientorin suuntaan mennessä ei joustoa löydy, koska autoja menee parin minuutin välein, joten ei ole mitään järkeä hidastaa paria minuuttia sitä pitkän matkaa tullutta (jopa 1h55min linjasivu, 75km), todennäköisesti myöhässä olevaa autoa. Ja nyt puhutaan aikuisista, lapsien kohdalla sitten taas katsotaan eri tavalla.

----------


## Akizz

> Pysäkkiaikojen lyhentäminen säästäisi valtavan ihmisjoukon aikaa ja vähentäisi päästöjä. Minun reseptini on HSL-alueelle seuraava: Avorahastus kaikille linjoille ja niin paljon tarkastajia, että lippupummeilla on korkea kiinnijäämisriski.


Ehdottomasti samaa mieltä. Lippujen ostaminen ja ainoastaan yhdestä ovesta sisäänpääsy hidastaa ruuhkaisimpaan aikaan matkustamista todella paljon.

----------

